# Vaping, grannies, dancers & Elton John



## KB_314 (7/6/17)

Elton John released the official music video for "Tiny Dancer" - almost 50 years after its release. 
Featuring Kangertech?!
An unexpected, plotless and imo very cool music video for a timeless classic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (8/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Elton John released the official music video for "Tiny Dancer" - almost 50 years after its release.
> Featuring Kangertech?!
> An unexpected, plotless and imo very cool music video for a timeless classic.



That was actually done really well!
The ebb and flow of daily life... 
Sadness and joy spanning over many lives and generations.
Very good indeed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

